

ASK: Any open source projects needing no dev contribution - katuchka

Hello,<p>This topic has been raised several times, but i still want to ask it again to help people find each other.<p>Im really willing to contribute to an open source project with my no-dev profile.
I&#x27;m a complete newbie, so I cant &quot;fetch&quot; this kind of requests on Github or any other pages..<p>So maybe here project leaders could post their need for these kind of contributors? :)<p>Two words about me:  
I do work in IT and do the documentation, communications and bug reports every day. 
Id like to use that in some great project.<p>Looking forward for any messages and comments :)
======
saqu
I would appreciate help at
[https://github.com/s-a/beatproducer](https://github.com/s-a/beatproducer) but
at this time it is at raw development. In facto any contribution is welcome :)

